# Where to find HW Marinemix Reefer?



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anyone in the GTA carry this salt? And is anyone using it? If so what are your thoughts/experiences?
I am currently using Red Sea coral pro but considering giving HW a try, just can't seem to find a Canadian distributor


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I dont think any retailer in canada sells this. And i believe BRS and Amazon are the only other two places to purchase this in North America.
http://www.amazon.com/hW-Marinemix-Professional-Synthetic-Aquarium/dp/B00M3RU95O


----------

